

Ask HN: Do you use a RethinkDB hosted solution? - kureikain

Guys,<p>I aware of some MongoDB, Redis hosted solution such as mongolab, mongohq, or redistogo. Do you consider to use a similar service, but for RethinkDB?<p>Meaning a dashboard for creating&#x2F;managing database. Together with a nice admin UI to select data (like MongoLab)
======
aceetum
You'll find a nice admin UI at [http://127.0.0.1:8080](http://127.0.0.1:8080)

[http://www.rethinkdb.com/docs/administration-
tools/](http://www.rethinkdb.com/docs/administration-tools/)

